# Cornhole Boards



## Mudlick1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Finally got around to making me a set of cornhole boards. Thought you Mathews fans would enjoy, still have a few more touches ( clear coat, carrying handles and drink holder built into the legs).


----------



## nubowhunter11 (Feb 9, 2012)

looks great! Nice job!


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

looks nice......


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Please educate me! I thought a cornhole was something very different!


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Ya uhh I think us west coast guys may be a little "ignorant" about corn hole boards???


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hahahaha for those that dont know... It takes 4 ppl to play. Boards are set apart 30ft from hole to hole each team has 4 bags filled with CORN and you toss the bags into the HOLE. If a bag goes in its 3 points if it stays on the board its 1 point. You play to 21. If team A has 3 bags in the hole and 1 on the board that is a total of 10pts. Now if team B has 2 bags in the hole and 2 on the board that is a total of 8pts, bags cancel each other out so therefore team A ends up with 2 pts so the score is 2-0 team A.. hope that is a little clearer than mud..


----------



## TC-CountryBoy (Aug 30, 2004)

Think bean bag toss except you use bags of corn and set up the boars and throw them like washers

What is CornHole?
http://www.playcornhole.org/whatis.shtml

Official ACA rules
http://www.playcornhole.org/rules.shtml


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Horse shoes...but with beanbags.

Little safer at :darkbeer: tailgate parties :wink:


----------



## DubVBoy (Feb 20, 2012)

Hell yeah! My dream corn-hole board set! Awesome job. :darkbeer:


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Crash_Pilot (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Dallen92 (Sep 5, 2011)

I like it even though I'm not really a Matthews fan but very nice!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sweet looking boards


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

very nice


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

nice!


----------



## cleatus2506 (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's my set for the Bowtech fans! Made these last summer.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Very nice boards . By the way it's not an east coast west coast thing. I never heard of it played around here in New England.
Does look like it could be fun at parties . Just wish it had a better name than corn hole. I laughed the first time I heard that it was a game called that.


----------



## TH30060X (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow! I have a set where one is the mathews logo, and the other is team realtree. But they are no where as nice as them.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Mudlick1 said:


> Finally got around to making me a set of cornhole boards. Thought you Mathews fans would enjoy, still have a few more touches ( clear coat, carrying handles and drink holder built into the legs).


Really nice! Where in KY are you?


----------



## drawemback (Dec 6, 2006)

And for you really tough guys heres mine.









Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

OH WOW Ok! 
I had NO IDEA they were for that. I was thinking out house, camp [email protected]&er related or something. LOL 
Here its horse shoes, or Lawn Darts. My friends and I used to play lawn darts back in the 70's at the school yards in the summer. hula hoops set 20-40 yards apart, underhand toss and arc it in there. Good times!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

ofashea said:


> Please educate me! I thought a cornhole was something very different!


me too :wink:

based on my prior understanding If you asked me if I want to play corn hole I guarantee I'm headed the other way!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

I made up a "bean bag" game (made up of a set of ramps & bags) at least 20 years ago. The bags are sewn up in advance, except for the last 1" of the last corner. Each are then filled with a 1 lb bag of Navy peas & then the last corner is sewn to close up the bag. The game is great for kids (safe) & for adults (safer), and played to the rules stated above.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Corn hole if fun, but honestly.....I miss horse shoes.


----------



## Mudlick1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. I live in Boone County, KY. And thanks for all the positive comments.


----------

